# Which Leman Russ is best?



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Which Leman Russ variant is the best in your opinion?

my vote goes to the vanquisher...


----------



## shakrut (Apr 30, 2007)

My vote goes to the Standard - more flexible and has frequently shot me senseless. I seem to find I can work around the drawbacks of the other variants that I have met so far...

.... I was sorely tempted to say "The Primarch" but I thought better of it


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Got to go with the Tri Heavy bolter 'std' variant point for point probably one of the best tanks In the game, great all rounder. 8)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, even when the battle cannon goes. (It's only a matter of time, right? :mrgreen you still get nine heavy bolter shots. Eheheheheheheheh. 

My favorite "exotic" Russ is probably the Executioner. I mainly just like it for it's looks though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vanquisher - its obvious


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

aboslutly hate (which means love becasue im always against it XD) the standard russ becasue it is cheep and has an ap3 battle cannon with exceptional range (which my space marines tend to dislike)


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

The Exterminator with a heavy stubber, thats fourteen shots! orks and guard dont like it


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Same as Roymunson, The Exterminator with three Heavy Bolters and Heavy Stubber. People seem to think 'no Pie' and choose to ignore it, not clever.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Standard because of its allrounderness. But I do like the idea of the Conquerer.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I have always liked the demolisher! Take 3 with heavy bolter goodness and rush them all 12" in turn 1 then blow smoke! It creates such a problem for your opponent its not really funny. The Exterminator is really good, especially in the hands of the Space Puppies! I Love my Conquerer! It sucks on the battle field but i love it anyways. The Executioner is mentioned above and i think it does deserve a special mention. It suffers because 4th ed rules means the plasma cannon is not as good, but still a fearsome tank!

But. My new favourite guard tank is! (drum roll) The Leman Russ Annilator! OH MY GOD! 1 twin linked lascanon and 2/3 heavy bolters and poss another las! Amazing tank! An annilator with armour 14.

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Whichever one isnt facing me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> Got to go with the Tri Heavy bolter 'std' variant point for point probably one of the best tanks In the game, great all rounder. 8)


Being a member of the unofficial Longbeard fan club i'll have to go with this. 

There was a time I would of voted for the demolisher but experience has taught me length is more important than girth. :deadhorse: I have neither though, so I use BA...


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Actually, my Necron force will have to disagree with you, and violently. A Demolisher with Plasma is so horrifically dangerous that it must die the very second it shows itself, and the short range of most Necron firepower means that taking it out usually requires overextending. A decent player with a Plasmolisher will almost always punch well above its cost in tactical or pure point terms.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Plasmolishers (fun! new word! :mrgreen: )are damned expensive though, so they're not always worth the points. It depends on who you're facing.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Demolisher for me


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I think Exterminators are pretty rough.. In general I like them more than any other leman russ but they can't handle it by themself.

If an Executioner could get plasma sponsons, it would own all. I can't understand why it wouldn't have the option either.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> I can't understand why it wouldn't have the option either.





Wrath of Khaine said:


> If an Executioner could get plasma sponsons, it would own all.


Sounds to me like you answered your own question.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

You enjoy your witty retorts that don't actually answer questions or advance conversation. My question was far from answered.

'Owning all' would be my own opinion, obviously. A demolisher cannon is much more powerful than a executioner cannon and yet it can have the sponsons. I realize the ranges are different, but then again so are the templates.

For Ryza, the plasma cannon forgeworld, you think they could make that possible. And for the point cost, it evens out. So again, I can't understand why it wouldn't have the option. If a future update comes out for the Executioner, it should definitely gain that.

An executioner cannon followed by two plasma sponsons and a hull heavy flamer for clean-up would be great. It would be terrible against other vehicles, but do about the same ot heavy troops as the exterminator does to light troops.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It's probably game reasons. I was going to say that, but it was just as easy to note that you more or less said that. If they can't do it and it seems like they should be able to do it, it's inevitably game reasons.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

lol, yeah if something would own all they wouldnt make it. I thought the LR would own all, but them my friends 3 russes showed up to ruin my day :lol:


----------



## Lord Alkmie (Jan 10, 2007)

I think that you missed an option;
I would say a destroyed Russ is the best one


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

The looted red wun. Cos Red wunz go fasta.


----------

